# Canon PIXMA MP980 print output issue



## a3p3g (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm having an issue with the print output on my mp980 printer. I have an example of the nossel check print posted below. if anyone is willing/able to help let me know and maybe I can email the example. i've gone through all the maintenance steps available (print head clean, alignment, bottom plate clean, etc).

the only thing with it is the ink is getting low on some of the cartridges (replacements on the way now) but the black cartridges aren't empty so not sure what might be up. all the color lines look ok but the top is the main area i'm concerned about. any ideas or tips would be appreciated! thanks

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7035/6638927731_97ddb6e99c_b.jpg


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

It looks like you've got a severe blockage in the pigment-black (PGBK) ink (the topmost area in your picture). The pigment-black is used for plain-paper printing (eg text printouts). The blockage is in the printhead under the PGBK cartridge, not in the cartridge itself, and is caused by a build up of old, dried-up ink residue (usually because that particular colour hasn't been used for while).

If nozzle-cleaning through the Canon driver utility has not cleared it, you can try putting a few drops of alcohol-based solvent (_never_ petroleum-based!) down the small hole under where the PGBK cartridge sits in the printhead. Leave overnight, then replace the cartridge and try printing at a full page of text on an A4 sheet to see if there's any improvement.


----------



## a3p3g (Jan 5, 2012)

pip22 said:


> It looks like you've got a severe blockage in the pigment-black (PGBK) ink (the topmost area in your picture). The pigment-black is used for plain-paper printing (eg text printouts). The blockage is in the printhead under the PGBK cartridge, not in the cartridge itself, and is caused by a build up of old, dried-up ink residue (usually because that particular colour hasn't been used for while).
> 
> If nozzle-cleaning through the Canon driver utility has not cleared it, you can try putting a few drops of alcohol-based solvent (_never_ petroleum-based!) down the small hole under where the PGBK cartridge sits in the printhead. Leave overnight, then replace the cartridge and try printing at a full page of text on an A4 sheet to see if there's any improvement.


awesome thank you for your input! one thing I will add is the sheet before that one showed almost nothing in the pigment black part. I believe i did 1 more head cleaning after that and got this so maybe its starting to clear and i just need to keep working at it. and if that doenst work i will for sure try your method. do you have any recommendations for what type of solvent to use? 

looking at the ink levels the magenta is empty, black, cyan and yellow are almost out so i'm hoping thats why the Bk doesnt actually LOOK black (instead looks greyish to me , doesnt it?).
the grey is full and pigment black is about 1/2 full. 

new ink is arriving tonight so i'm gonna try those as well and see if things improve there
thanks again for the help


----------

